# Or



## Inglip

I wanted to ask a friend if her room mate was having a boy or a girl (she is pregnant).

I wasn't 100% sure how to ask a 'or' question.

Lalaki ba or babae ba?

Or do I only use 'ba' once? IN which case, does it go first or second?

Lalaki ba o babae? Lalaki o babae ba?

And what if there is more than 2? for example, you're ordering a drink, and you ask your friend, beer, vodka, water or whiskey?


----------



## acyu

In your first question, when there are only two choices you can add "ba" after the first option. So the question should be:

"Lalaki "ba" o babae?"

In your second question, if there are multiple choices you can leave it as it is. No need to add "ba". Adding "ba" would sound strange. 

So the question should be:
"Ano ang gusto mong inumin? Beer, Vodka, Tubig o Whiskey?


----------



## mataripis

simply say : Ano bang kasarian (what is the  gender?)


----------

